
Redirect Detective - mooreds
http://redirectdetective.com/
======
Ileca
It doesn't find a redirect when I input, you know, a google result:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=12&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjVgamJs5beAhWrpFkKHfYaDlMQFjALegQIBxAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.urbandictionary.com%2Fdefine.php%3Fterm%3Dfuck%2520google&usg=AOvVaw2NSe-G2z0OPtkJ54TZXXyn)

~~~
SahAssar
Seems like it only works with http redirects, not meta refresh or js
redirects.

------
mooreds
In particular, I love that this tool tells you when a bounce sets a cookie
(and how many).

------
altitudinous
This is an excellent tool, I have been using it for a long time now. I am in
the app business, I find it useful for discovering affiliate programs I wan't
aware of from other peoples links, other revenue generating opportunities.

------
johnnydoe9
Doesn't find anything when I input one of those youtube redirect links.

